# Combined Gauge 1 and Gauge 3 Track



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

In basic terms we are talking 45mm and 64mm so we can run traditional gscale and gauge 3 on the same railway,
I have been running this combination for around six years or so now. The picture shows a British Great Western 4-6-0 Saint Class 'Taplow Court' which is G3 to a scale of 22.5, so lets say a largish Lgb but running on 64mm track.
The main problem is when you come to the turnouts as you will be faced with the necessity of larger frogs to accommodate the bigger G3 wheels.
Of course you can raise the height in the gap slightly with the usual brass strip, but you will still get the bump effect when running over it.

In the picture where the G3 runs into the 45mm track with a somewhat ominous gap the small RH section can be pivoted by sliding back the lgb style rail joiners and pushed back on the G3 track after positioning
I have to say that we do not necessarily run both gauges at the same time so the turnout is positioned to whatever the gauge is that day. 























@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, that's nothing. My attic and then garden railroad had gauge 3, gauge 1 AND gauge 0 all at the same time!







With multi-gauge turnouts/points! [Though I didn't have a GWR loco in G3 to run on it.


----------



## DAN338 (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone run combined Gauge 1 and Gauge 0 outside? I was thinking of using my Aristo Craft stainless steel track and adding another rail for the the 0 gauge(using stainless steel spikes through the hollow plastic ties and into an inserted composite strip), and then using the inside G gauge rail for a powered third rail. Has anyone attempted something similar?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Pricier way to go but Sunset Valley does make a dual gage track.


----------



## DAN338 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for your input Paul, but Sunset Valley rails are only code 250 and I'm using code 332. However, it may be possible to substitute the dual gauge Sunset ties for the Aristo Craft ties or use the Sunset blackened stainless steel spikes to fasten the additional rail. It also appears that the Sunset dual gauge track is essentially set up for 0 scale and Large Scale running. Except for my Large Scale trains, all are 0 gauge, so I have to modify the center pickups for outside rail pickups(A/C and TMCC controlled).


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone run combined Gauge 1 and Gauge 0 outside 
My garden railroad had various combinations. One section was gauge-1 and gauge-0 together. I spiked a third rail to the existing ties - Llagas code 250 in my case, but no reason why it wouldn't work in code 332. I did have to put tape under the third rail to make it the right height - electrical tape cut with a sharp knife did the trick. Here's a gauge-1 switch with gauge 0 following one of the legs.


----------

